# Alligator Snapping Turtles



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

I know nothing about them as pets could someone give me the 411 from water -food- housing...etc...etc


----------



## HONDAsareFAST (Jan 23, 2004)

o yea they eat meaty foods by the way.. shirmp, beef heart, worms, anything.. the only thing i have been uncessesful is pelets... will they diseaper but i dont see them eat it so i am not sure where it goes...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Don't they get huge??


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lol get a mudd turtle man.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

ya they get pretty big


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

waspride said:


> Don't they get huge??
> [snapback]856242[/snapback]​


Yes they do. A big male can reach 225 pounds, the females top out at around fifty or so. They're the size of your average gas lawnmower and can easily lop off a poorly placed hand. I'd recommend a different species first if you have no previous experience with turtles.

They're not too demanding when it comes to water as long as it's warm and reasonably clean. It should be shallow enough that the turtle can stick its neck up and reach the surface easily to breathe.

A 10 gallon will suffice for hatchlings, adults will eventually need a (very large) trough or tub of some kind. They do require UV light like all turtles.

Food's been covered well by *HONDAsareFAST*, they'll also eat fish as well.

-PK


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Is it safe to say that with snapping turtles I don't need powerheads or turtle docks?


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

no land 
i have 4 
the only time i ever seen them climb out was when my big boy 3" climbed to the top of a plant(top was out of the water) and my little 1 i cought basking with my gator once


----------

